# What size property do you need for a field course



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just curious what people think is the minimum size to put in a 14 target field course. How many acres would someone need to have a field course. I know it depends on terrain and shape but in general what kind of acreage does a field course require?

Thank you,

Chris 

ps, I was told on another forum that this has already been discussed here but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I would think you would need a minimum of 30 acres to have an enjoyable, challenging, interesting course layout.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I would think you would need a minimum of 30 acres to have an enjoyable, challenging, interesting course layout.


I don't know what size you would need as I am not good with those type of numbers. But I do know that I have shot several GREAT 14 course layouts that weren't on close to half that amount of land. The course I practice on regularly isn't on even on 10 acres. I grew up hunting on a chunk of land that was only about 20 acres and I know I could build a full 28 target range on that easily. Heck might be able to get much more then that on there.

One of the clubs I shoot at states on their website that they are located on a 12 acre facility. That includes a large parking lot, clubhouse with a large indoor range, full kitchen and other amenities, a full 28 target field range, full practice range with bales out to 80 yds, and a rifle/pistol range. The course is very well laid out, safe, and challenging.

Of course you can use more land then needed. But you can more then get it done with less.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

On the right property you could do it with 1/2acre per target I would think. 1 acre per target is more than enough.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I just Google earthed Fort van leir and its about 400yds by 200 yds thats about 20 acres.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

DXTCLUE said:


> I just Google earthed Fort van leir and its about 400yds by 200 yds thats about 20 acres.


close...it would be 16.36 acres, but whose counting. :wink: seriously, much depends on the lay of the land as well as its configuration. a square is not necessarily the best option.

try this link. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=635818&highlight=acreage+for+field+range


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Archery Trade Association has a good publication with guidelines for setting up various types of archery ranges, from indoor throught 3-D.

For Field, the recommendation is about 1 acre per target, so about 14 acres for a 14-target standard Field range.

You can download the document here: http://www.archerytrade.org/news/publications-and-research/49.html

There are allowances for how much space you want to provide for parking, assembly, clubhouse (which add extra space requirment) and what kind of terrain you have - flat, hills, canyons (which can make setting up safe target lanes easier, or might make some of the land not practically useable at all).


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Mine is on slightly less than ten acres and ia circular pattern with full safety. I think if some thought is given you could do it safely on about 5 or six acres.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

So it looks like 10 acres would be close to a minimum. That's good. Depending on the features of the property it may take more or less... 

Thinking......

Thank you guys,

Chris


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

You can use as little as 5 acres if you only put in walk back targets. Years back the City took the land our club had a 28 target Field range on, about 17 acres, then they stuck us in a park with only about 5 acres. Below in the photo or link which ever I can get to work, the 14 target range is in the planted Pines and a 6 target practice butts in the field next to the trees. But sometimes you have to work with what you get!

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=l.+sc...rk,&hnear=Savannah,+Chatham,+Georgia&t=h&z=18


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

rambling range would require more land, but a walk back range can be pretty compact if there is sufficient safety back drop. 14 targets would require about 20-25 yards between targets on averate with less for shorter targets and a little more for longer targets. If land is a constraint, you might want to consider an International Round range which is very similar. 20-65 yards in 5 yard increments; 3 arrows per target for a 300 score; no walkups/birdies/fans which makes it a nicer round for most who don't want to spend 5-6 hours shooting a field tournament. Less land, fewer targets, less expensive, and best of all, reduced labor.


----------



## RyanBambach (Nov 17, 2011)

araz2114 said:


> So it looks like 10 acres would be close to a minimum. That's good. Depending on the features of the property it may take more or less...
> 
> Thinking......
> 
> ...


Hey Chris- just saw this post from the other week? did you have a place in mind or just looking? I was wanting to start one of my own at my place by Fergus. 14 acres with a mix of mature hardwoods with some very rolling terrain, low lying swamp (dry in the summer months) 1/2 acre+ pond area, and a bunch more! and it has a full trail system with more to come in the spring (it was logged the other week and I just have to clear up the new trails). Its my main reason for wanting to get back into the compounds as it would make a great 3D course for my self and friends!

Ryan


----------



## GSAmenber (Apr 15, 2005)

We (Garden state Archery in NJ) have 2 full 28 target courses 35 acres. The club house, practice range, parking, and picnic area is in the middle of a 4 leaf clover layout.


----------



## pipeliner8 (Feb 22, 2010)

I built my own range in my back yard. Only has 8 targets on best guess 3 acres. You shoot all 8 targets once threw, then go back threw and shoot six which makes 14( two only get shoot once). Just have to double the bricks and pay attention to the signs. its safe and can shoot around 24 shooters( which is more than we draw around here). Its a walk thew and i enjoy having it out my back door.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

That is cool... I like the clover leaf layout idea


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

That's exactly what I want... grab bow and go shoot at my house...


----------

